# Abandoned island



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Hmm I thought about a scenario the other day that I thought about posting to see what members replies were. The purpose is to kind of see what everybody's most valued pipe and tobacco are. I think this kind of thread would be fun just to think about and also help people with bombs and other gifts to other pipers and to just to get to know each other better. So if you feel like replying here's the scenario. You are in a plane crash and are the soul survivor on an island with little to no hope of rescue. You make it to shore and setup camp, the next day you explore the beaches and stumble across some of the debris. Depressed at the sight but in the need of supplies you search the wreckage only to find your favorite pipe, a life supply of pipe cleaners, a life supply of matches, all undamaged and a life time supply of your favorite tobacco that you were transporting back to the US ready and smokable. Also in the wreckage you find some undamaged clean mason jars for long term tobacco storage. 

The name of the game is simple yet difficult. What is the pipe and tobacco you would be stuck with? Can't decide no worries don't post..... .


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

My Ismet Bekler Meer and Stonehaven. Hands down, no question about it.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

For me it is also hands down. Imp meer and anni cake.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Peterson Fishtail Bulldog Spigot (red) and my local B&M Irish Puff (Aromatic tobacco)


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd want a cob pipe and some of that LOTR blend I hear so much about. Lil new, thinking about going down the pipe slope and really like the idea of blending my own tobacco.


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

My Savinelli Miele and some Squadron Leader.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hamborger Veermaster, no question there. That tobacco limits which pipes I could use, so... My Dave McCarter churchwarden.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Dunhill Group 2 Billiard and McClelland Honeydew


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

A good meer and St. James Flake


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Dr. Plume said:


> For me it is also hands down. Imp meer and anni cake.


A most excellent choice.

I would probably go with Haddo's Delight and the first pipe I ever bought, a 3/4 bent big bowled beast that hangs from the jaw very well. I'll need both hands free to build a giant Swiss Family Robinson style tree house, pineapple farm, etc.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Either a good meer, or a box of a few dozen MM cobs, and Hamborger Veermaster.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

This very idea had me thinking about Swiss family. Good times!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

My first thought was Billy Budd and my Sav bent as it's the largest bowled pipe I own. Then I realized there would be a lot of campfires over the years and the thought of that smoke with a constant pipe full of latakia might be a bit one dimensional. Also a lot of manual labor to survive and the Sav isn't the best clencer in the bunch. 

Final answer is my MM Country Gentleman, forever stem (assuming I had purchased one by then) and an endless supply of Carter Hall. It's good morning noon and night while the cob is a true workhorse of a pipe. Lower maintenance, easy to clench and very durable.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> My first thought was Billy Budd and my Sav bent as it's the largest bowled pipe I own. Then I realized there would be a lot of campfires over the years and the thought of that smoke with a constant pipe full of latakia might be a bit one dimensional. Also a lot of manual labor to survive and the Sav isn't the best clencer in the bunch.
> 
> Final answer is my MM Country Gentleman, forever stem (assuming I had purchased one by then) and an endless supply of Carter Hall. It's good morning noon and night while the cob is a true workhorse of a pipe. Lower maintenance, easy to clench and very durable.


Well reasoned!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Pembroke and the pipe that Hwiebe made for me.

Someday.


----------



## jgreyber52 (Dec 3, 2012)

Since I am a one pipe guy right now it would have tho be my rustic bent pipe and a local shop blend "Bob's Waccy"


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Bobs wavy don't sound like Baccy...... Just saying.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

My Alpha Cremlin and Stonehaven. All my other pipes are jealous of Ms. Alpha.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

My HWiebe churchwarden and Frog Morton On the Town.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd say my storient meer and devil's holiday


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

My Cavicchi Dublin and Hal O' the Wynd.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

My custombilt and mwhile a poor decision in the long run, righ now- Mac Baren seven seas Royal. And hey I can use it to hammer my hut together in between smokes!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Desertlifter said:


> Pembroke and the pipe that Hwiebe made for me.
> 
> Someday.


Off-topic, sorry guys...

Brian, you keep raving about Pembroke. Am I missing something? I'm looking at this tobacco like I look at Fuente Anejo cigars - the cognac probably adds something interesting but it's not something I'd want to smoke too often. Is the cognac strong in Pembroke? Would I need to be a cognac fiend to enjoy it?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Everyone already knows my answer before I say it, but I'll justify it anyway 

I'm practically an all day smoker now. Stuck on a deserted island, with unlimited tobacco, I'm sure that wouldn't change - in fact, I'd probably smoke _more,_ given that I won't be stuck in the nonsmoking office all day, or shopping at the nonsmoking grocery store, etc. So....given that I can only have ONE tobacco, I wouldn't necessarily wish for my favorite, but I would want something easy to smoke that I can smoke all day long and not get tired of. Same for the pipe - I'd want something practical that is not too small but not too big, light and easily clenchable, durable, and low maintenance.

Easy choice for me - Prince Albert in a cob (MM 5th Avenue)


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

for me it would have to be my GBD Canuck and LNF it's cheap enough that I can salt away pounds and pounds of the stuff


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

How very fortunate that whole cases of Mason jars washed ashore! :tongue:

My first thought was 1792 Flake and my first Savinelli (RIP JJ/User Name). But then I read Clifford's post, and reconsidered. Would probably have to say Kendal Kentucky and my MM Country Gent (as yet imaginary, as it will have to last as long as the Forever Stem that goes with it). 

Of course, since this is a game, were I offered a SECOND pipe (since I think choosing a cob is risky - we're talking decades of smoking), I would have to go with my newly acquired 1948 Peterson's Pre-Republic Killarney Apple. I got it from indigosmoke a few weeks ago, and have been polishing it ever since getting ready to wrap it and put in under the tree - a gift to myself (though she doesn't know it it yet, from my wife).


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> my newly acquired 1948 Peterson's Pre-Republic Killarney Apple


I'm requesting pics when it's unwrapped.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

szyzk said:


> I'm requesting pics when it's unwrapped.


And you'll get some. I anticipate seeing LOTS of cool stuff in the "new acquisitions" thread Christmas morning. :thumb:


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

Was I the only one thinking of the signaling possibilities of a lifetime's worth of tobacco and a lifetime's worth of matches? Not to mention the sheer volume of messages you could put out to sea with a lifetime's supply of mason jars.

I suppose that's a bit off topic, so I would have to say that as of right now, I would say Carter Hall (or maybe PA) and my basket briar. As much as I prefer my cobs, I know my briar will outlast the cob.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> I got it from indigosmoke a few weeks ago, and have been polishing it ever since getting ready to wrap it and put in under the tree - a gift to myself (though she doesn't know it it yet, from my wife).


Don't forget to act surprised!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Baron_Null said:


> Was I the only one thinking of the signaling possibilities of a lifetime's worth of tobacco and a lifetime's worth of matches? Not to mention the sheer volume of messages you could put out to sea with a lifetime's supply of mason jars.
> 
> I suppose that's a bit off topic, so I would have to say that as of right now, I would say Carter Hall (or maybe PA) and my basket briar. As much as I prefer my cobs, I know my briar will outlast the cob.


I have a lifetime supply of HOTW and no people; why the hell would I want to signal anyone?


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Baron_Null said:


> Was I the only one thinking of the signaling possibilities of a lifetime's worth of tobacco and a lifetime's worth of matches? Not to mention the sheer volume of messages you could put out to sea with a lifetime's supply of mason jars.
> 
> I suppose that's a bit off topic, so I would have to say that as of right now, I would say Carter Hall (or maybe PA) and my basket briar. As much as I prefer my cobs, I know my briar will outlast the cob.


You would want to be rescued? Oh man.......


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> How very fortunate that whole cases of Mason jars washed ashore! :tongue:
> 
> My first thought was 1792 Flake and my first Savinelli (RIP JJ/User Name). But then I read Clifford's post, and reconsidered. Would probably have to say Kendal Kentucky and my MM Country Gent (as yet imaginary, as it will have to last as long as the Forever Stem that goes with it).
> 
> Of course, since this is a game, *were I offered a SECOND pipe* (since I think choosing a cob is risky - we're talking decades of smoking), I would have to go with my newly acquired 1948 Peterson's Pre-Republic Killarney Apple. I got it from indigosmoke a few weeks ago, and have been polishing it ever since getting ready to wrap it and put in under the tree - a gift to myself (though she doesn't know it it yet, from my wife).


OK, if we're modifying the rules, I would prefer to have this Ashton and a pallet of University Flake tins wash ashore a few days after my Swiss Family Robinson tree house is built. This way I can sit back and enjoy the sunset with something a little different.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I believe the last time I was stranded on a deserted island, I chose the Bari Dana and...PA? My unlucky passages across the sea have left me this time with a Savinelli 120 Anni and a hundred pounds or so of KK. If they don't find me in 10 years, I'll probably try to swim for it.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Hmm. I hadn't considered the durability factor of a cob over the long haul. My Dr Grabow Royalton pot would likely be my next choice, but modern DGs with their finicky metal push tenons might not be the best choice, either. For durability and practicality, my Falcon would be at the top of the list...but it's definitely not my favorite pipe to smoke (it's not a bad smoker at all, just not my fav).



MarkC said:


> I have a lifetime supply of HOTW and no people; why the hell would I want to signal anyone?





Dr. Plume said:


> You would want to be rescued? Oh man.......


Huge +1 to this. Taking my family out of the equation (because I *LOVE* my kids!!!), and given that I would have good weather and food and comfortable living conditions, being stranded on a deserted island with unlimited tobacco sounds just fine to me. Just me, a pipe, a campfire and the stars. And a volleyball named "Wilson."


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

No good could come of signaling; you either have some bozo telling you the pipe bothers him, or only half of a lifetime supply.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> No good could come of signaling; you either have some bozo telling you the pipe bothers him, or only half of a lifetime supply.


Or worse, they'd just send somebody to confiscate your tobacco and leave you there.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Or worse, they'd just send somebody to confiscate your tobacco and leave you there.


Lotsa places to hide a body on an island like this... :lol:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Love your thinking Jim and mark.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Lotsa places to hide a body on an island like this... :lol:


Poe's _The Beating Heart_ set in the tropics: _The Beating Cocoanut_.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

If I took a cob and it wore out I would cut the shank out with a beautiful forever stem attached with my handy survival knife and fashion a pipe out of a smallish coconut. Might do that anyway just I can have a pipe that smokes for more than four hours........heaven..........


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Good topic, Doctor!

My tobacco choice is easy - FVF. In that life time supply of mason jars it will just keep getting better and better! I bet after a few years of aging I wouldn't want to leave the island!

Tough choice on the pipe though... probably have to go with my favorite gourd calabash.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Poe's _The Beating Heart_ set in the tropics: _The Beating Cocoanut_.


:spy: Ah, *The Tell-Tale Heart*. In this version, however, the murder would be justified and Mark would be completely sane, even if a bit irritable. Perhaps *The Cocoanut Beating*.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> :spy: Ah, *The Tell-Tale Heart*. In this version, however, the murder would be justified and Mark would be completely sane, even if a bit irritable. Perhaps *The Cocoanut Beating*.


Wow, how did I butcher the title so badly?


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Naw it's lord of the flies all over again.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'd pick 1792 in a little Italian Cellini. A few questions: 

Do we have a pipe reamer? I imagine I'd build up quite a cake after a few years.....

Is there alcohol on this island?

How about women?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

commonsenseman said:


> I'd pick 1792 in a little Italian Cellini. A few questions:
> 
> Do we have a pipe reamer? I imagine I'd build up quite a cake after a few years.....
> 
> ...


VERY important questions


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> I'd pick 1792 in a little Italian Cellini.


Excellent choice! :thumb:



commonsenseman said:


> How about women?


Just a couple:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Dr. Plume said:


> Naw it's lord of the flies all over again.


If a bunch of stinkin' kids show up on my island, I'm leavin'. :frown:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes alcohol you discover a pirates rum stash for a time he was marooned on the island years before. No women folk though.


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

I dunno, guys. I think having a lifetimes supply worth of one tobacco would drive me mad faster than having none at all. And I don't think I need to be any more mad.


----------



## Pipe Pastor (Nov 25, 2012)

Probably would depend on my mood during the day when I was about to get stranded for the tobacco. Between Bob's Wacky Backy, a local blend, and Lane 1Q. I'm a noob. I've only got one pipe. Smooth slight bent basket briar pipe.


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

ProbateGeek said:


> Excellent choice! :thumb:
> 
> Just a couple:


HAHA, I started laughing and hacking up a lung just now. Cold season. You know after a few years those two could become viable options. :dizzy:

Going back to topic, I'm still kinda new to this so it's tough to say, right now maybe Anni Kake and a CG. I find myself reaching for a cob more often than not right now.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Dr. Plume said:


> Yes alcohol you discover a pirates rum stash for a time he was marooned on the island years before. No women folk though.


With enough time (assuming we'd be spending the rest of our life on the island) and a background in basic highschool chemistry & shop class, and assuming the island had some decent sugar cane & oak growth, you could be making your own rum.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

floogy said:


> HAHA, I started laughing and hacking up a lung just now. Cold season. You know after a few years those two could become viable options. :dizzy:.


Hell, Adam - after a few years those two could become viably dead!

But, I hear ya... :wink:

Could you imagine having ladies like these as your grandmothers? That would be killer...


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

here's a thought maroon the kids on this island and forget them hehehhe


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

floogy said:


> You know after a few years those two could become viable options. :dizzy:


Well if you don't have a paper bag a palm branch?? The only viable option is for them to be my grandmother who is sad because I am presumed dead........ Shutters at the thought......


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

G.L. Pease Fillmore and an Altinok meerschaum


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Hell, Adam - after a few years those two could become viably dead!


Well, if you're going to be picky...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> G.L. Pease Fillmore and an Altinok meerschaum


You know, every time someone posts taking a meer as their sole pipe for the rest of their life, I picture Burgess Meredith in the Twilight Zone episode _Time Enough at Last_. If you've seen it, you know what I'm afraid of...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

szyzk said:


> With enough time (assuming we'd be spending the rest of our life on the island) and a background in basic highschool chemistry & shop class, and assuming the island had some decent sugar cane & oak growth, you could be making your own rum.


Oak and sugar cane. :spy: And with peppers, corn, lettuce, tomatoes, garlic, beans, and free range cattle, we could have BBQ tacos. :tu


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Could you imagine having ladies like these as your grandmothers? That would be killer...


"Good morning, Sweetie, Grandma rolled a few fat ones for your lunch box, but don't smoke them on the bus, okay? I don't want them calling your mother into school again!"


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Oak and sugar cane. :spy: And with peppers, corn, lettuce, tomatoes, garlic, beans, and free range cattle, we could have BBQ tacos. :tu


This sounds like heaven. Tropical island, alone time, sand between my toes, tons of my favorite pipe weed, cobbled-together rum and an all-you-can-eat taco buffet! If a 70" HDTV and NFL Sunday Ticket somehow wash ashore, I'm all set!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I have to agree^^^. BBQ tacos would "almost" make not having women be ok.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

MarkC said:


> You know, every time someone posts taking a meer as their sole pipe for the rest of their life, I picture Burgess Meredith in the Twilight Zone episode _Time Enough at Last_. If you've seen it, you know what I'm afraid of...


Damn Mark now you go me hesitating on my merr. However if I had my coffin case an smoked it on the beach I wouldn't be too worried about dropping and breaking it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> You know, every time someone posts taking a meer as their sole pipe for the rest of their life, I picture Burgess Meredith in the Twilight Zone episode _Time Enough at Last_. If you've seen it, you know what I'm afraid of...


"The Pipe" would be the appropriate pipe. Virtually indestructible, you could wash it out at the beach with sand and sea water. (Burgess could have used plastic lenses, for sure. out


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Stonedog said:


> I would probably go with Haddo's Delight <snip>


 Right now, it would be Haddo's for sure for me as well. Two three years ago I did not understand this blend. Fast forward to now, and I simply love it. I reach for it 9/10 times whenever I smoke, which is not that often these days, so I enjoy it even more. As for a pipe, it would have to be one of my larger Wiley freehands.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

If meer breaks cry for an hour and make a beechwood pipe with survival knife.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Better yet grow some corn.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

freestoke said:


> "The Pipe" would be the appropriate pipe. Virtually indestructible, you could wash it out at the beach with sand and sea water. (Burgess could have used plastic lenses, for sure. out


An uninhabited island is certainly the best place to openly smoke one of their more ghastly creations.

View attachment 73640


Two from the vaults.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

MarkC said:


> No good could come of signaling; you either have *some bozo telling you the pipe bothers him*, or only half of a lifetime supply.


Think I saw it on this forum as someone's tag-line...

*"My pipe will stop stinking when you go away."*


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

View attachment 73640



steinr1 said:


> An uninhabited island is *certainly the best place to openly smoke* one of their more ghastly creations. . .


Best place? Dunno, Robert - might be the _*only *_place.

:tongue:


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

It'd have to be my SMS meer - not my #1 favorite, but since I'd only have one and there is rum to clean it with....

As to baccy, since we're dreaming anyway, Sobranie 759.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> An uninhabited island is certainly the best place to openly smoke one of their more ghastly creations.
> 
> View attachment 73640
> 
> ...


I'm often asked by young folks if I miss my teen years. I tell them no, because I'm from the 1970s. They understand.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

MarkC said:


> I'm often asked by young folks if I miss my teen years. I tell them no, because I'm from the 1970s. They understand.


ound:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> View attachment 73640
> 
> 
> Best place? Dunno, Robert - might be the _*only *_place.
> ...


Maybe I'm just a member of the awkward squad, but I love using these in public (and others possibly worse). They anger folk. At least it's a reaction. Better than nothing.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> I'm often asked by young folks if I miss my teen years. I tell them no, because I'm from the 1970s. They understand.


You're making fun of those pipes, all of you. :tsk: My "The Pipe" was beautiful! No, it really was! Honest! :nod: A shiny, shiny, shiny, black as black black ebony billiard. Stunning looking pipe it was.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

freestoke said:


> You're making fun of those pipes, all of you. :tsk: My "The Pipe" was beautiful! No, it really was! Honest! :nod: A shiny, shiny, shiny, black as black black ebony billiard. Stunning looking pipe it was.


Cool your jets, man! I've got about 30 of these things - I'm a booster. The only pipe you can always colour-coordinate with your outfit (particularly at a 60s/70s retro affair). But they are "unusual" to say the least. The black ones do look good - almost like a real pipe :lol:. They are great for tasting a new tobacco. Put them through a dishwasher and you have a new untainted pipe every time. They are odd smokers and not everyone "gets" them. But everyone should have one in their rotation (at least in their collection). Very common and (apart from a few ones like the Hippy Camo types) VERY cheap. Ones in black regularly go for under $10 on ebay. Very little to go wrong with them too.

Here's one: Vintage "The Pipe" Black Tobacco Smoking Pipe | eBay
And another: 5 A Collector`s Item " The Pipe" Estate Pipe | eBay
And another: The Pipe Awesome Vintage Black Retro Estate Pipe A35 | eBay (Too expensive - nice, though)
And a blue one: "The Pipe" Tobacco Pipe | eBay (again a bit pricey)
etc., etc. ...

Worth waiting for a really good one for no money. They come up all the time.

(I have noticed a rise in price over the last few years - probably other idiots like me who collect them...)


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

View attachment 73640


steinr1 said:


> Maybe I'm just a member of the awkward squad, but I love using these in public (and others possibly worse). They anger folk. At least it's a reaction. Better than nothing.


When I was stationed at an MI detachment on the Korean DMZ (1985-87 or so), we had the worst jeep in all of Korea (we were a strategic unit, and "borrowed" the jeep from a tactical MI unit further south - think they give us geeks a good one?). Just for kicks, we would stamp our form (requisition form? what were those forms?) with a bunch of "unofficial" authorizations:

AUTHORIZED USE IN CIVILIAN CLOTHING
AUTHORIZED TO CARRY CIVILIANS (you thinking females?)
AUTHORIZED OFF OF ____ APPROVED ROUTES
AUTHORIZED AFTER ____ CURFEW
etc., etc.

Then, a couple of us would drive the jeep from our mountaintop down to Camp Casey (where the real Army lives), wearing our loudest get up - Bermuda shorts, Hawaiian shirts, baseball caps, sunglasses, unshaven and unkempt. My touch was a pair of paisley slip on sneakers, no socks. I was my own little version of Hawk-eye on M*A*S*H.

We were routinely given an extremely hard time, usually by a staff sergeant or higher up, as we pulled in to Camp Casey. They didn't know what to think - the stamps on the form got us through quite well. Fun stuff, those days.

The point to this story? Those pipes are the smoking equivalent of my paisley tennis shoes. :biggrin:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

steinr1 said:


> Cool your jets, man! I've got about 30 of these things - I'm a booster. The only pipe you can always colour-coordinate with your outfit (particularly at a 60s/70s retro affair). But they are "unusual" to say the least. The black ones do look good - almost like a real pipe :lol:. They are great for tasting a new tobacco. Put them through a dishwasher and you have a new untainted pipe every time. They are odd smokers and not everyone "gets" them. But everyone should have one in their rotation (at least in their collection). Very common and (apart from a few ones like the Hippy Camo types) VERY cheap. Ones in black regularly go for under $10 on ebay. Very little to go wrong with them too.
> 
> Here's one: Vintage "The Pipe" Black Tobacco Smoking Pipe | eBay
> And another: 5 A Collector`s Item " The Pipe" Estate Pipe | eBay
> ...


I don't know about these - plastic pipes? Aren't they extremely light in the hand? I got an EA Carey "magic inch" pipe from my dad, which I believe is in fact made of plastic. I did not have it restored as I can't stand the thing. Surely "The Pipe" is better than that, right?

< no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD >


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> I don't know about these - plastic pipes? Aren't they extremely light in the hand? I got an EA Carey "magic inch" pipe from my dad, which I believe is in fact made of plastic. I did not have it restored as I can't stand the thing. Surely "The Pipe" is better than that, right?
> 
> < no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD no PAD >


Yep - Plastic (we prefer "phenolic resin"...) with a pyrolytic graphite liner. All very technical and space-age. But light they ain't. Heavier than the equivalent briar. I've just selected a blue Canadian example (might even smoke it) and you could easily kill someone with it. They are a great idea and well made, but never really caught on. They were expensive and "different", which isn't good in a traditional market like pipes. I'm sure that briars had a hard time less than 200 years ago (1840-50s is about when they came in). The smoke "oddly". Very pure tastes and less "mellow" IMHO. Many were used incorrectly (you just pour in the tobacco very loosely and don't pack down) so they were not really given a fair shake. I wouldn't say that I smoke mine regularly, but I do use them if I really want to taste a new tobacco free of any adulteration from the pipe.

And it's lowercase - "the pipe". We nerds care about things like that. :happy:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

They were graphite ceramic of some sort, I think. Impermeable, fireproof, possibly the material they used on the reentry shields for the Shuttle. Actually, they smoked pretty much okay, except for the bowl becoming extremely hot, very quickly. They built no cake whatsoever -- think teflon pans.

I am relieved to hear that you hold them in high esteem, Robert. :beerchug:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> View attachment 73640
> 
> When I was stationed at an MI detachment on the Korean DMZ (1985-87 or so), we had the worst jeep in all of Korea (we were a strategic unit, and "borrowed" the jeep from a tactical MI unit further south - think they give us geeks a good one?). Just for kicks, we would stamp our form (requisition form? what were those forms?) with a bunch of "unofficial" authorizations:
> 
> ...


So quite tasteful, really.

I doubt, however bad, that your jeep was as bad as a "Russian Jeep" I was driven about in on a trip to Novosibirsk. Only 2 years old and falling to bits. I have no idea if it was diesel or petrol; I simply couldn't tell from the sound (and I worked in the motor industry for years). Gear changes were hit and miss. Mostly miss. But it was TOUGH. And the driver was inordinately proud of it. First act after a delayed 36 hour journey from London (mostly blagged legs - no tickets - sitting at the pointy end with the more local leather clad "gentlemen"; Novosibirsk used to be neutral territory for Moscow gangsters - the good old days) was for our host to try to undertake a suffering Lada to get through the airport gates first. He didn't make it. On to the brakes and SLIIIIDE (did I mention this was in winter so on about 4 inches of ice). My colleague and I braced ourselves and into a concrete pylon we slammed. Not even a flinch from our driver. Just a smile and "No problem". Restart, grind into gear, and away we went. If anything, he drove even more aggressively afterward to make up for his failure.

And the halfway point of the journey, switching airports in Moscow? That's another story...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

steinr1 said:


> So quite tasteful, really.
> 
> I doubt, however bad, that your jeep was as bad as a "Russian Jeep" I was driven about in on a trip to Novosibirsk. Only 2 years old and falling to bits. I have no idea if it was diesel or petrol; I simply couldn't tell from the sound (and I worked in the motor industry for years). Gear changes were hit and miss. Mostly miss. But it was TOUGH. And the driver was inordinately proud of it. First act after a delayed 36 hour journey from London (mostly blagged legs - no tickets - sitting at the pointy end with the more local leather clad "gentlemen"; Novosibirsk used to be neutral territory for Moscow gangsters - the good old days) was for our host to try to undertake a suffering Lada to get through the airport gates first. He didn't make it. On to the brakes and SLIIIIDE (did I mention this was in winter so on about 4 inches of ice). My colleague and I braced ourselves and into a concrete pylon we slammed. Not even a flinch from our driver. Just a smile and "No problem". Restart, grind into gear, and away we went. If anything, he drove even more aggressively afterward to make up for his failure.
> 
> And the halfway point of the journey, switching airports in Moscow? That's another story...


Sorry, Robert - that's nothing.

This jeep (I've got a photo of it somewhere) was a "Kennedy Jeep", looking something like this:










We painted 야월산 (YaWol Mountain) under the windshield to show how "north" we were on the peninsula (no Americans further north for sure), not that anyone would know where that is. Apart from it being incredibly ugly and almost completely without any regular maintenance for at least a decade, it had two major problems. The first was only a one-time occurence, but it was a doozy. Imagine yourself speeding down what passed as a rural "highway" in Korea at the time, cool-to-cold wind whipping your face and blowing through your long (for the Army) hair. A glance to my left revealed a tire, travelling about 2 feet away from the vehicle, at just under our speed. It was sort of hypnotic, driving along in an open jeep watching a tire speeding alongside us.

Why, that's odd! I thought. And as I turned to remark to my passenger - kaboom - the front left of the jeep finally gave up the ghost and submitted to the unwavering (even if somewhat delayed) forces of gravity. It was not a pretty scene. Though we did find the tire about 3/4 mile away in a dry, empty rice paddy.

The second was minor compared to that. About every three days the jeep started jerking/lurching (hey, I'm not mechanic) till we eventually had to stop, open the hood, remove the fuel filter, blow it out on the side of the road, reinstall, and start over. Every three days. I was at that site for one year - you do the math.

Ah, memories. But it's now almost time for my Friday lunchtime cigar. Sorry for derailing the thread. I'm off! :ss


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

steinr1 said:


> So quite tasteful, really.
> 
> I doubt, however bad, that your jeep was as bad as a "Russian Jeep" I was driven about in on a trip to Novosibirsk. Only 2 years old and falling to bits. I have no idea if it was diesel or petrol; I simply couldn't tell from the sound (and I worked in the motor industry for years). Gear changes were hit and miss. Mostly miss. But it was TOUGH. And the driver was inordinately proud of it. First act after a delayed 36 hour journey from London (mostly blagged legs - no tickets - sitting at the pointy end with the more local leather clad "gentlemen"; Novosibirsk used to be neutral territory for Moscow gangsters - the good old days) was for our host to try to undertake a suffering Lada to get through the airport gates first. He didn't make it. On to the brakes and SLIIIIDE (did I mention this was in winter so on about 4 inches of ice). My colleague and I braced ourselves and into a concrete pylon we slammed. Not even a flinch from our driver. Just a smile and "No problem". Restart, grind into gear, and away we went. If anything, he drove even more aggressively afterward to make up for his failure.
> 
> And the halfway point of the journey, switching airports in Moscow? That's another story...


When I was riding around in Russia the cars weren't the least of the problem.... The pot holes in the road will kill you quicker than a jeep.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Sorry, Robert - that's nothing.
> 
> This jeep (I've got a photo of it somewhere) was a "Kennedy Jeep", looking something like this:
> 
> ...


OK - I give in. All the wheels at least stayed on our Russian buddy's jeep.

However... Moscow has two airports (actually 3, I think) and a beautiful 3 lane each way highway connecting them. Once we'd blagged our way to Moscow, we thought we had it made. Just get to the other airport and pick up a flight (even on an airline we were "friends" with) to Novosibirsk. They had even laid on transport to get us there. "Transport"... A derelict van, rusting, cracked windscreen, with planks down each side in the back. Clearly on its last legs, but they seemed confident and the best we could do, so off we went (even gave a fellow traveler a lift - I'm sure he regretted it...). Three people needed to accompany us. Driver, his mate (no English) and a "translator" who spoke no English. Those wide 3 lanes are divided (in Winter) thus. One lane for driving in - not that much snow or ice. Another for overtaking - lots of snow and ice. One completely covered in snow and ice for breaking down and stopping in (and sometimes for overtaking if you are in a real hurry). Unfortunately, we used all three. Mad driving for a while, overtaking regardless of zero visibility. Then the strong smell of petrol in the van and exit to the third lane. They got out. They looked at the engine. They discussed things. They got back in. They got a hammer. They got back out. They beat the engine unmercifully. They closed the hood. They got back in. The engine started. Off we went again. All without a word to us. Then we noticed that we weren't following the signs to the other airport. I asked why. Through a mixture of Russian, German (some English) and sign language they made us aware that the flight would only be in about 15 hours and they were taking us to a hotel owned by a friend of theirs. NO WAY. Sign language, etc. and we were back on the main track. The van died again. Another beating and away we went. Finally at the other airport and we bid our fond farewells. 15 hours or so later and off on a quick hop to destination on the rattiest TU154 I have ever seen. We told our hosts about the journey - it was their "Courtesy Bus". Nothing unusual in the slightest as far as they were concerned. Good business was done and I scored fur hats for me and the wife. My mate got one too and wanted to know what fur it was made of when we got back. He thought it might be Eurasian otter (endangered) or beaver. I tell you, corporate net-nannies do not like the results you come up with on the search for "Russian beaver".

Things have gotten better and other trips out there have been less adventurous. I think I prefer the days of the Wild East, though.

And just for form:

My Island would have a never-ending supply of Louisiana Flake, my trusty Alco and ancient Barling... Hell no! This is Fantasy Island. Edgeworth Sliced and matched seven day sets of Barling Guinea Grain pipes under every palm tree. 25 Y.O. Hart Brothers bottled Highland Park and Ch. Lafite '82 (time must be made to stand still - the '82 is just about as good as it will get). Taylors '63. Y'quem '45. Rib-eye steak, caviar and foie gras. Lobsters, lots of lobsters. Also potatoes. I sometimes like potatoes. And Hookers and Blackjack. In fact, forget about the potatoes...
(apologies to Futurama)


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

steinr1 said:


> My Island would have a never-ending supply of Louisiana Flake, my trusty Alco and ancient Barling... Hell no! This is Fantasy Island. Edgeworth Sliced and matched seven day sets of Barling Guinea Grain pipes under every palm tree. 25 Y.O. Hart Brothers bottled Highland Park and Ch. Lafite '82 (time must be made to stand still - the '82 is just about as good as it will get). Taylors '63. Y'quem '45. Rib-eye steak, caviar and foie gras. Lobsters, lots of lobsters. Also potatoes. I sometimes like potatoes. And Hookers and Blackjack. In fact, forget about the potatoes...
> (apologies to Futurama)


Island Earth.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

The Mad Professor said:


> Good topic, Doctor!
> 
> My tobacco choice is easy - FVF. In that life time supply of mason jars it will just keep getting better and better! I bet after a few years of aging I wouldn't want to leave the island!
> 
> Tough choice on the pipe though... probably have to go with my favorite gourd calabash.


My tobacco choice would definitely have to be "Old Ironsides"....I love that stuff. As for pipe, I'm of like minds with our very dear Mad Professor (upon reflection, that is an absolutely terrifying thought) It would be my trusty Calabash for me


----------



## Stan41 (Sep 30, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend sending a message in one of the mason jars. Some government would send you a tax bill by return mail.

I would want my Peterson 312 and PS LNF

Stan


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> View attachment 73640
> 
> When I was stationed at an MI detachment on the Korean DMZ (1985-87 or so), we had the worst jeep in all of Korea (we were a strategic unit, and "borrowed" the jeep from a tactical MI unit further south - think they give us geeks a good one?). Just for kicks, we would stamp our form (requisition form? what were those forms?) with a bunch of "unofficial" authorizations:
> 
> ...


Wait....whut? Which MI detachment? I was with the 502nd MI battalion - part of the 201st MI brigade at Lewis. We had detachments over there. Great to have a local guide when Team Shopping Spree came around every spring.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Brian, after DLI and MOS training I was with what was at the time the 501st MI Group. My unit was part of Field Station Korea at Camp Humphries, but I spent 12 months on Detachment L and another 8 months or so at Detachment J on KangWha Island (as one of two resident 98Gs). If I had not extended my stay I would have ended up at Ft. Lewis.

During Team Spirit we often had some tactical MI guys (mostly from Hawaii) hanging around Det L, mainly because we had hot showers (and our own cook). I spent most of my time pretty much long-haired, unshaven, out of uniform, with no PT, no formations, no inspections, etc. Usually working 10 days on 5 days off, but for a short while it was 7 days on 7 days off (but that got too expensive!). 

All in all, not a bad tour of Korea. :tongue:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Brian, after DLI and MOS training I was with what was at the time the 501st MI Group. My unit was part of Field Station Korea at Camp Humphries, but I spent 12 months on Detachment L and another 8 months or so at Detachment J on KangWha Island (as one of two resident 98Gs). If I had not extended my stay I would have ended up at Ft. Lewis.
> 
> During Team Spirit we often had some tactical MI guys (mostly from Hawaii) hanging around Det L, mainly because we had hot showers (and our own cook). I spent most of my time pretty much long-haired, unshaven, out of uniform, with no PT, no formations, no inspections, etc. Usually working 10 days on 5 days off, but for a short while it was 7 days on 7 days off (but that got too expensive!).
> 
> All in all, not a bad tour of Korea. :tongue:


Hah - sounds familiar! I lost my slot to DLI because of my last name. The cut was taken alphabetically - story of my life. I ended out doing what I was doing, and I was assigned to MI after Pershing. All of the tactical guys were segregated in our own platoon away from the rest of the MI guys. 

I arrived at Lewis one week before Team Spirit and made sure that I got to Korea asap - I was a baby-faced 20 year old, and wasn't about to suffer time CONUS if I could get away with it. I was in Anjong-Ri for most of the exercise, and then volunteered for the rear party when my unit went back to Ft. Lewis. And then extended that and moved down to Busan. That year there was a big typhoon between Hawaii and Korea, so we had four weeks of down time before the ships got into port to load all of the equipment. Since I was in the MI unit we didn't have to deal with KP or guard duty. Needless to say that was fun! I ended out staying in Korea for just under four months that time, and a bit over 2 months the next year.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I was in 1/23rd Inf Rgt at Camp Hovey Korea for just over two years. 1985-87. Camp Hovey had a common border with Camp Casey, but was smaller.

It was a sad day when we re-designated from 1/23rd to 1/503rd. 1/23rd had a history streaching back to the Revolutionary War. General Washington directly founded us. Our regimental guidon had a couple hundred streamers on it... it was so heavy laden with streamers that we had to have this ENORMUS guidon bearer from Figi.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I was in 1/23rd Inf Rgt at Camp Hovey Korea for just over two years. 1985-87. Camp Hovey had a common border with Camp Casey, but was smaller.
> 
> It was a sad day when we re-designated from 1/23rd to 1/503rd. 1/23rd had a history streaching back to the Revolutionary War. General Washington directly founded us. Our regimental guidon had a couple hundred streamers on it... it was so heavy laden with streamers that we had to have this ENORMUS guidon bearer from Figi.


Well, salute to you, Mark! I was in Korea from June of 85 through August of 87 - we might have bumped into one another in a PX somewhere. :biggrin:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Hmmm all this military talk makes me want to watch a war movie on the island.


----------

